# has anyone used epoxy coatings on countertops?



## Brokenrod

We have a customer who wants to update her kitchen. The countertops are 70's aqua green laminate style- in great shape. She asked us if we could paint her countertops to freshen it up. 
I've looked on line and found a few systems, but am wondering how they will hold up to common use, heat and scratching. Does anyone have any experience with these products? thanks.


----------



## hoz

I've used SW Tile clad on some of my ghetto rental countertops. Any hot pots need a trivet or the paint will fail. White seemed to yellow but that may have been due to something the tenant used. Mine lasted 2-3 years before having to recoat.


----------



## NCPaint1

Can be done, but I have yet to see anything look that great. Is it really that much more to redo the formica? Hell, you can get pre-finished counter tops relatively cheap, is that outa the question?


----------



## Brokenrod

replacing the tops is not out of the question. The homeowner wants to flip the place and is looking for a quick way to freshen the kitchen up. We are probably gonna recommend she replace the countertops with new, it seems everywhere i looked online, that the finish will scratch easily and you must beware of heat from the cooking.


----------



## Roadog

Aurastone is probably one of the best. They have a Facebook page too with lots of pics.


----------



## sage

Thanks for the link Roadog; there is a of info on the link and facebook.
Do you find there to be a need/demand for countertop makeovers?
I see there being a demand in my area but the price would probably turn them off.
Sage


----------



## NCPaint1

That's what im sayin sage...anything that's going to be half way decent isn't going to be much cheaper than a cheap replacement. I mean really, she wants to flip the place...well the number one thing of importance are kitchens. You paint the countertops, that's exactly what they'll look like...crappy painted countertops, and if I were looking at the home...a huge red flag and a turn off. If she really wants to ghetto the place, Formica over the Formica, that's the cheapest yet.


----------



## Roadog

dosnt work for me. Most in my area have granite or marble already and I think upgrading to it (the real stuff) isnt too much more pricey. But....in certain areas of the country it seems to do well. Personally I would rather have the real stuff than epoxy, but I guess for turning a house around on the market it might work.


----------



## Floorgal

The other thing about epoxy on kitchen countertops is that it isn't "officially" safe for direct contact with food. For example, many reputable manufacturers of epoxy floor coatings, including the one I work for, have products that meet USDA standards for "incidental food contact". Industrial floor coatings are some of the toughest stuff around. But, a specialty epoxy paint would have to be tested up, down and sideways before the USDA and FDA would approve it for _direct contact with food on a regular basis. _

For middle to lower income properties, you can always go with a formica laminate (just the top surface). I've used this to refresh my rentals. You'd be surprised at the appearance of some of the designs available -- fairly high end looking. And they are approved for contact with food!


----------



## Roadog

Most of the countertop systems are food grade approved. Theres a lot out there now. Restaurant table and bar epoxies. These products like Aurastone and there are others, have appeared in the last few years and they thought it out. For me it might be better used on columns or furniture tops to simulate marble. These are not big in my area but some parts of the country its hot. I know of some making lots of money. And staying busy!


----------



## LAD

Usually, after doing a cement overlay, (like Aurastone) and the epoxy topcoat (which is FDA approved), I'll then put a last urethane topcoat on it (also fda approved). They're just stronger than epoxy and the whole finish has a 500 degree scorch resistance. However, as mentioned, the work is custom, so the savings come in if the client wants a replication of an expensive stone. So if the client wants bargain basement, maybe look into the Modern Masters countertop system at HD. Basically it makes your counter look like a speckled garage floor.


----------



## Roadog

I was wondering if you would show up? Figured you had more knowledge than most. Nice work.


----------



## Floorgal

Wow - Interesting! Thanks for the update on the epoxy countertop guys!


----------



## cbarnz

*Granicrete / Aurastone Epoxy Countertops*

I am curious, does anyone have experience with Granicrete products? I'm interested in hearing about whether the lighter colors yellow...I've heard about some UV protectant...does that work? 

Thanks!!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

We've used liquid sanding de glosser, then bonding primer, then tile clad. If the budget allowed, we'd clear coat overtop. Holds up 3-7 yrs. Just as others have said, not much savings in painting versus replacing. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------

